

Rubik's Slide [2010 Toy Fair video] -- how would you fix its usability problem? - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JixBhJH4CY

======
amichail
You need to press a button to see the goal state. It's very annoying.

Another demo video here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dAUdUNf8-c>

